# How Insensitive



## Fabian Leandro (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi
Today I want to share with you a Bossa Nova called "How insensitive"
As I know that we're all guitarists, I tell you that the improvisation is at 2:35.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Fabian Leandro (Sep 22, 2018)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Thanks for sharing this.


Thank "you" Geert van der Veen


----------



## live4tone (Sep 14, 2006)

very nice ! lovely improve in the middle ..... is this a Jobim composition ?


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Good work Fabian , for a few minutes I was in another part of the world ,thanks!


----------

